# Regulador de voltaje para soldador casero (bujía de calentamiento)



## pip (May 14, 2012)

Gente tengo una duda, se puede hacer algo para que no se caliente tanto un soldador a bujía de calentamiento (diesel) el consume mucho ? Funciona con 12 V y se pone al rojo vivo, yo lo tengo en un transformador,  se podra regular para que no se ponga en rojo vivo y tenga menos consumo ? Tipo una resistencia variable yo tenía pensado hacer algo como una maquina de soldar hierro que tiene su potencia según para que fierro va a ser usado, se podría hacer algo así ? Pensando bien sería medio imposible ya que la bujía se calentaría igual no quedaría en un punto de calentamiento verdad ?


Saludos-.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2012)

Probá primero con un díodo en serie de 25 Amperes

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 15, 2012)

en la fuentes de PC hay de estos diodos para lo que te propuso DOSMETROS te alcanza y te sobra.


----------



## pip (May 15, 2012)

bien el diodo que tiene la fuente que tengo es un 40-10f sirve igual ???como iría la conexión de los pines ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2012)

Googleá el componente 

La conección es la misma que  el dibujo , ponés los dos extremos juntos en paralelo.

Saludos !


----------



## pip (May 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Googleá el componente
> 
> La conección es la misma que  el dibujo , ponés los dos extremos juntos en paralelo.
> 
> Saludos !



si mi amigo lo avia buscado ante de preguntar pero no aparece nada  a diferencia del diodo que tenes vos aca la flecha tienen en 2 patas y en una queda libre asi eso tiene algun sicnificado ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2012)

Es lo mismo , juntale las dos patas de afuera


----------



## pip (May 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es lo mismo , juntale las dos patas de afuera




Disculpa mi ignorancia, no entiendo como querés que haga, perdona  , que dos patas le junto ? La conexión es la del dibujo ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2012)

Si el cuadrado negro es la batería , y el coso rojo es la bujía . . . si , la conección es la correcta 

Ponele disipador de calor al doble díodo ese 

Saludos !


----------



## pip (May 15, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si el cuadrado negro es la batería , y el coso rojo es la bujía . . . si , la conección es la correcta
> 
> Ponele disipador de calor al doble díodo ese
> 
> Saludos !



Listo, gracias mi amigo....


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 15, 2012)

Me alegro que lo aya entendido, espero tenga mucho éxito y gracias a nuestro amigo DOSME.


----------



## tonyelloco (Oct 30, 2014)

Saludos colegas estoy en la misma situación creo que lo mejor es hacer 1 regulador de voltaje ya sea con 1 transistor 2n3055 o similar o ya sea también con 1 mosfet creo yo


----------



## El Comy (Dic 16, 2020)

¿ Esto es práctico o funcional?




Sucede que tengo un cautín roto y lo enrollé para 12 vol pero el transformador que tengo es de poco más de 20 vol AC y quisiera poder regular el voltaje y con él el calor del cautín en dependencia del trabajo a realizar.
¿Es posible?


----------



## sergiot (Dic 16, 2020)

Es posible considerando que tendrás que rectificar para usar Vcc y no Vca como entrega el transformador.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 16, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Es posible considerando que tendrás que rectificar para usar Vcc y no Vca como entrega el transformador.


Es decir que el cautín debe trabajar con DC y no AC?


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Dic 16, 2020)

Buenas tardes el circuito arriba mencionado es para DC ....


----------



## analogico (Dic 16, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿ Esto es práctico o funcional?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




en teoría, pero los cautines con control de temperatura usan un sensor


este es un circuito simple, no lo he hecho, pero lo tenia en mis archivos
el sensor es una sonda tipo K   la que usa el tester amarillo














						Control para cautin de 24V 60W
					

Navegando por Aliexpress me encontré con algunos clones chinos de cautines (soldadores), así como también algunos genéricos.    Me decidí ...




					electroconalep027.blogspot.com


----------



## El Comy (Dic 16, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> este es un circuito simple


Tal vez sea mucho para mi, jajajajaaaa
Lo digo por los componentes...
¿Esto tampoco sirve?

Pero para usarlo a la salida del transformador y no a la red de 120 vol...


----------



## sergiot (Dic 16, 2020)

Es como te dijo dario Di Domenico, el circuito del mosfet trabaja con vcc, el cautin puede funcionar con cualquiera de las dos.

Por otro laso el control de temperatura trabaja de modo on/off y lo que quiere hacer El Comy es bajar la tensión que entrega el transformador a la tensión del cautin.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 16, 2020



El Comy dijo:


> Tal vez sea mucho para mi, jajajajaaaa
> Lo digo por los componentes...
> ¿Esto tampoco sirve?Ver el archivo adjunto 259044
> 
> Pero para usarlo a la salida del transformador y no a la red de 120 vol...


es posible que sirva, pero no con el Diac, este tiene una tension de conducción de 30V, a menos que consigas uno de mucho menos tensión.
Vas a tener que probarlo y controlar en lo posible hasta que temperatura llega, todo esto es a prueba y error.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 16, 2020)

pero no con el Diac
¿Así?




Este sería un TRIAC, lo podría hacer con él?


----------



## analogico (Dic 16, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Tal vez sea mucho para mi, jajajajaaaa
> Lo digo por los componentes...



No tiene componentes raros, nada que  no se pueda encontrar en el reciclaje


----------



## El Comy (Dic 16, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> No tiene componentes raros, nada que no se pueda encontrar en el reciclaje


Tendría que ver si encuentro el LM358, tengo LM 324 pero no se si serviría.


----------



## analogico (Dic 16, 2020)

El Comy dijo:


> Tendría que ver si encuentro el LM358, tengo LM 324 pero no se si serviría.


debería servir


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 16, 2020)

Me robe "*prestaron*" éstas imagenes de *acá*.
Quizas te sirva.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 17, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me robe "*prestaron*" éstas imagenes de *acá*.
> Quizas te sirva.


Gracias hermano, voy a intentarlo...


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 17, 2020)

Si tenes disponible un simulador, probalo ahi, sino NO lo montes en protoboard, por el consumo...
Otra opcion seria regular la entrada de voltaje, en vez de la salida, esto es desde los 220/110V no de los 12V...


----------



## El Comy (Dic 17, 2020)

Estará bien así?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 17, 2020)

Fijate que la carga se conecta por el otro terminal del TRIAC, en tu circuito, por arriba, y no por debajo donde pusiste el voltimetro.
Asi mismo parece que funciona bien...
Pon una carga en paralelo al voltimetro, una resistencia de aproximadamente 3 o 4 ohms, y vuelve a probar el comportamiento. Puede ser tambien una lampara de 12V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2020)

Ponele una lámpara de carga y ponele una masa en algún lado


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 17, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que es ésto ? Un dimmer de 12Vac ?


Si, o mas bien un control de temperatura para cautín/soldador basico (con componentes reciclados). Creo que hay un post.
Recorda que el que tiene @El Comy es rebobinado a 12V.
Comenzó acá.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 17, 2020)

Miren lo que pasa con la lámpara...



DJ T3 dijo:


> Recorda que el que tiene @El Comy es rebobinado a 12V


Lo rebobiné yo mismo, con un alambre de nicróm reciclado. Anoche le cambié la punta original y probé con una de cobre que hice y trabajó bien aunque creo que se pasó de temperatura. Otra cosa que probé fue ponerle un diodo en serie porque vi algo así en la red pero el diodo creo que se calienta mucho para incorporarlo dentro del cautín.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2020)

Que el dimmer lo ponga a los 220V y con la salida de 12V alimenta el soldador !

Ponele un osciloscopio a la lámpara ! Invierte las patas del triac


----------



## El Comy (Dic 17, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que el dimmer lo ponga a los 220V y con la salida de 12V alimenta el soldador !


¿Así? 
!Ha! tengo 110 y no 220.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 17, 2020



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Invierte las patas del triac


¿Cómo sería?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2020)

110 o 220 es lo mismo para un dimmer

Tendrías que cambiar los dos díodos por un DIAC ,  que es un díodo azul que los hay dentro de las lámparas ahorradoras


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 17, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Fijate que la carga se conecta por el otro terminal del TRIAC, en tu circuito, por arriba, y no por debajo donde pusiste el voltimetro.


Como te habia puesto ahi. Tu lo conectas en el pin debajo, colocalo en el pin de arriba, asi


----------



## El Comy (Dic 17, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Como te habia puesto ahi. Tu lo conectas en el pin debajo, colocalo en el pin de arriba, asi


¿Así?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2020)

Aqui tenés para optimizar los valores de componentes :



			diagrama dimmer 110V - Google Search


----------



## El Comy (Dic 17, 2020)

Hice esto pero el diodo se calienta mucho...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2020)

Soldador de 12V + díodo , conectado a cuantos Volts ?


----------



## El Comy (Dic 17, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Soldador de 12V + díodo , conectado a cuantos Volts ?


A los 20 AC que saca el transformador...


----------



## J2C (Dic 17, 2020)

Y el soldador de 12V de 35W consume mas de 3 Ampers !!!!


----------



## El Comy (Dic 17, 2020)

Esto es lo mismo de lo que hablamos?


----------



## El Comy (Dic 17, 2020)

El transformador que tengo es de UPS para Computadoras....


----------



## El Comy (Dic 18, 2020)

El DB4 es un Diac?

Porque revisé unas cuantas placas de bombillas ahorradoras que tengo y en ninguna encontré diac, el DB4 lo encontré en una placa de fuente para lámparas de tubo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 18, 2020)

El mas común es el DB3, pero el DB4 tambien es un diac...pero no recuerdo las especificaciones.


----------



## J2C (Dic 18, 2020)

Uno es de 32V y el otro de 40V, para quien desee *aqui esta la datasheet* .

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## El Comy (Dic 20, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que el dimmer lo ponga a los 220V


Hermano hice esto y me trabajó perfecto, gracias....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2020)

Bien ahí ! Y te regula perfectamente la temperatura !


----------



## El Comy (Dic 20, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bien ahí ! Y te regula perfectamente la temperatura !


El transformador tiene dos salidas de 20 vol, podría usar una para el cautín y en la otra montar una fuente variable con el LM317?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2020)

Potencia del transformador ?


----------



## El Comy (Dic 20, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Potencia del transformador ?


No tiene escrituras, es de una UPS para PC (Bacu) de tamaño físico es grande


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2020)

Y bueno , dale.


----------



## El Comy (Dic 20, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y bueno , dale.


Gracias hermano...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2020)

Si regulas desde el triac , no tendrías la salida máxima para el regulador LM317  🤷‍♂️


----------



## El Comy (Dic 21, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si regulas desde el triac , no tendrías la salida máxima para el regulador LM317


Saludos para todos…
La idea era dejar el triac al máximo y regular en directa, lo intenté pero el 317 se calentó demasiado en muy poco tiempo.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 21, 2020

Ahora necesito ponerle un led a la fuente alterna para evitar dejarla prendida y fastidiar el cautín, cómo lo hago?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2020)

El LM317 necesita un disipador graaaande. Podés pre regular tensión desde el triac indicando en la perilla la tensión de salida del transformador ya rectificada y filtrada , el LM317 necesita unos 3V mas de su tensión de salida.

Aquí el indicador :



Led intermitente





Fuente : ttp://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/30%20LED%20Projects/30%20LED%20Projects.html#LEDon240v


----------



## El Comy (Dic 21, 2020)

Este es la fuente:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2020)

Impecable !


----------



## El Comy (Dic 21, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Impecable !


Gracias a ustedes,jajajajaaaa

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 21, 2020



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aquí el indicador :


Hice este porque no había visto su mensaje , tuve que ir a la casa por otro motivo y aproveché pero le puse 5k6 en R1 y apenas alumbra:.


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 21, 2020

¿Le puedo poner 1k ó 2k2?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 21, 2020)

Ponele 12K y quitá el capacitor.
R=(120-2)/0.01=12K


----------



## El Comy (Dic 23, 2020)

Saludos para todos…

Les cuento que estuve probando el Cautín de 12 vol con la fuente Alterna regulada y trabaja de maravillas. Sólo necesito pedir prestado un multímetro para marcar los voltajes en la fuente y no trabajar a ciegas. Otra cosa que creo debo cambiar es el grosor de la punta de cobre, el alambre que tengo creo es muy fino pero por lo demás todo bien. Reciclé algunos componentes de placas en desuso (resistencia, diodos, condensadores e incluso Circuitos integrados) claro para los Circuitos tuve que reparar un extractor de estaño en muy mal estado pero ahora lo tengo y funciona.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 28, 2021)

Muchachos tengo un problemilla con la fuente regulable para el cautín. Sucede que muevo el potenciómetro al máximo y trabaja bien pero cuando intento disminuir la corriente con él, la fuente me hace un sonido raro (trururururu) tengo miedo dañarla o dañar el cautín. La medí sin consumo y varía muy bien entre 5 y 17 vol pero no puedo mover el potenciómetro a la izquierda con el cautín puesto porque hace eso. ¡Ha! He cambiado de cautín porque se me rompió el que estaba usando, el anterior lo había enrollado a 3 ohms si mal no recuerdo y este está a 9 ohms. Con el anterior lo hacía rara vez pero paraba enseguida.

¿Qué puede ser?
¿Es peligroso usarla así?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Muchachos tengo un problemilla con la fuente regulable para el cautín. Sucede que muevo el potenciómetro al máximo y trabaja bien pero cuando intento disminuir la corriente con él, la fuente me hace un sonido raro (trururururu) tengo miedo dañarla o dañar el cautín. La medí sin consumo y varía muy bien entre 5 y 17 vol pero no puedo mover el potenciómetro a la izquierda con el cautín puesto porque hace eso. ¡Ha! He cambiado de cautín porque se me rompió el que estaba usando, el anterior lo había enrollado a 3 ohms si mal no recuerdo y este está a 9 ohms. Con el anterior lo hacía rara vez pero paraba enseguida.
> 
> *¿Qué puede ser?
> ¿Es peligroso usarla así?*


¿ Te parece que sin ver la fuente y con los míseros datos que estas aportando se puede dar una opinión ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> trururururu


----------



## El Comy (Abr 28, 2021)

Es este solo que con un transformador entre el cautín y el regulador:


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Es este solo que con un transformador entre el cautín y el regulador:



Y ¿ Le colocaste una red de snubber al TRIAC para que no se auto-dispare ?


----------



## El Comy (Abr 28, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> red de snubber


No se lo que es pero haciendo una búsqueda rápida en google creo que no.

¿Cómo lo haría?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 29, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Cómo lo haría?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 266609


*47nF (400V) *en serie con *150Ω 1W *o lo mas próximo que consigas


----------



## El Comy (Abr 29, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *47nF (400V) *en serie con *150Ω 1W *o lo mas próximo que consigas


Gracias hermano....
Sería así?

¿Este es el más cercano que encontré, me sirve?

y 120 ohms


----------



## analogico (Abr 29, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias hermano....
> Sería así?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 266614
> ¿Este es el más cercano que encontré, me sirve?
> ...



0.47 uF =470nF


----------



## El Comy (Abr 29, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> 0.47 uF =470nF


Tiene razón sería 0.047 uf (473), jajajajaaaaa

Buscando en la red me encontré esto:



Sería lo que necesito para mi fuente variable?


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 29, 2021)

Cuando entra en resonancia la frecuencia de alguno de los armónicos con la bobina eso explota


----------



## capitanp (Abr 29, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Tiene razón sería 0.047 uf (473), jajajajaaaaa
> 
> Buscando en la red me encontré esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 266640
> ...




tanto lio, si es mas facil controlar el rectificador con tiristores a la salida del trafo


----------



## El Comy (Jun 14, 2021)

Saludos para todos…

Estoy intentando hacer un cautín con una bujía diésel la cual según escritura es de 11 vol. El problema es que el transformador que tengo es de 16 vol AC, lo pretendo conectar a él sin rectificar a DC pero no sé si es mucho voltaje para mantenerlo trabajando. Hice algunas mediciones y al estar conectada la bujía el voltaje baja a 6 vol. ¿Es normal esto?

Más o menos esto es lo que tengo montado:


----------



## J2C (Jun 14, 2021)

.

Es normal debido a que el transformador no tiene la suficiente corriente que le pide la bujía.



Salu2.-


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 14, 2021)

Hola, añadiendo al comentario de J2C, así es, no es necesario rectificar la tensión para la bujía.
Mide la resistencia que tiene la misma, y podrás calcular la corriente necesaria.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2021)

Si de 16V baja a 6V lo normal será que se queme la fuente-transformador !


----------



## analogico (Jun 14, 2021)

a 12 V una bujía consume unos 15A

180W  es mucho "calor" para un cautín

prueba con menos voltaje


----------



## El Comy (Jun 14, 2021)

En la escala de 200 ohms la bujía mide entre 1 y 00.9 ohms.


----------



## El Comy (Jun 14, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> prueba con menos voltaje


Usando la fuente AC variable que hice con un diac y un triac (si mal no recuerdo los nombres de los componentes) es cierto que al bajar el voltaje de 120 AC que llega al transformador baja la temperatura de la bujía y de hecho trabaja muy bien pero el relec que uso para controlar el encendido del cautín (bujía) con un botón, no se activa, solo lo hace moviendo el potenciómetro hasta el final aplicándole los 120 vol AC al transformador y obteniendo en la salida los 16 vol que bajan a 6 con el consumo. La bujía se pone al rojo vivo y temo que se destruya, además no quiero que esté consumiendo todo el tiempo sino que la pueda activar y desactivar al momento de trabajar.


----------



## analogico (Jun 15, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Usando la fuente AC variable que hice con un diac y un triac (si mal no recuerdo los nombres de los componentes) es cierto que al bajar el voltaje de 120 AC que llega al transformador baja la temperatura de la bujía y de hecho trabaja muy bien pero el relec que uso para controlar el encendido del cautín (bujía) con un botón, no se activa, solo lo hace moviendo el potenciómetro hasta el final aplicándole los 120 vol AC al transformador y obteniendo en la salida los 16 vol que bajan a 6 con el consumo. La bujía se pone al rojo vivo y temo que se destruya, además no quiero que esté consumiendo todo el tiempo sino que la pueda activar y desactivar al momento de trabajar.


usa un rele de menos voltaje
o usa una fuente  externa solo para el rele


----------



## sergiot (Jun 15, 2021)

Es lógico lo que sucede, lo que podes hacer es activar con un mosfet tipo IRFZ44 con disipador, o un relay de menos tensión y un zener para que cuando subas el poteciometro siempre tenga la misma tensión en la bobina del relay.


----------



## El Comy (Jun 15, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> lo que podes hacer es activar con un mosfet tipo IRFZ44 con disipador


Creo tener un IRFZ449 y varios FQP50N06.
Estos pueden trabajar con AC de Drain a Source y dc en gate?


----------



## sergiot (Jun 15, 2021)

Con ac en gates estarías haciendo una comutación entre drenaje y source, en definitiva un pwm hace eso, solo que en vez de ac es un tren de pulsos discretos, con variación en el ancho del pulso, pero de un solo nivel de tensión.


----------

